# redfish in fort walton??



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

does anyone know of any good redfish and trout spots in or around fort walton? thanks.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

All I can say is fish the South side of Choctaw Bay. They have been murdering them the past week or 2.


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

Southside choctaw, just east of joes bayou. Theyve been thick there.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Find the deeper grass beds. The reds will be there.


----------

